
Show HN: A module to color console messages || NodeJs - talonbragg
https://github.com/talonbragg/message-palette
======
newsbinator
I use Chalk for this:
[https://github.com/chalk/chalk](https://github.com/chalk/chalk)

~~~
talonbragg
I specifically made this to be more minimal and take up less space, as chalk
actually has dependencies.

------
imauld
Why should I install what looks like a hundred or so Node modules to get
something that supported natively by most terminals?

~~~
helb
It's not "hundred or so Node modules", it's a single function that just prints
out one of 6 ANSI codes: [https://github.com/talonbragg/message-
palette/blob/master/pa...](https://github.com/talonbragg/message-
palette/blob/master/palette.js)

It also eats the message silently when you try to use an "unsupported" color…

~~~
danielrw7
Yes, but the package.json's production dependencies [0] includes codecov [1]
for CI which includes request [2] which includes another 22 dependencies.
Moving that to the devDependencies should be fine since the main script
doesn't require any modules.

[0] [https://github.com/talonbragg/message-
palette/blob/master/pa...](https://github.com/talonbragg/message-
palette/blob/master/package.json#L35) [1]
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/codecov](https://www.npmjs.com/package/codecov)
[2]
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/request](https://www.npmjs.com/package/request)

~~~
imauld
This is exactly what I mean. Looking at the repo there are a ton of packages
in `node_modules` dir for a lib that should have 0 to a handful of
dependencies.

People will be more likely to use this lib if it's cleaned up a bit. I'm
pretty new to using JS/npm and one of my least favorite parts of it this:

    
    
        npm install some-package
        1400 packages installed
    

So seeing packages that have a bunch of stuff in their node_modules gives me
pause about using it, especially when it's not clear to me why it would need
all those things.

~~~
danielrw7
Yeah, it's very easy for npm dependencies to get out of hand. What I didn't
notice when I made my comment (and what you commented on) was that the
node_modules dir was actually added to the git project. If that were removed
(and a .gitignore line added) and the package.json dependencies were fixed
then it should truly have no dependencies upon install.

~~~
helb
Yep, it's a bit uncommon to store node_modules in git these days (since we
have npm shrinkwrap). I've sent a PR, and another one to stop the message
disappearing with unsupported color.

Also, the package author is 12 years old
([http://talonbragg.com/](http://talonbragg.com/)). I'd say this stuff is
pretty impressive.

------
talonbragg
PLEASE READ: For all the people that complain about why or why not you want to
use it, it won't change anything, the module is still gonna be here. So...
please don't complain. The things I would like you to do if you don't see any
use of this module are, first, just don't use it, second, don't complain,
because other people are going to want to use it.

------
talonbragg
Jeez, this community is harsh, not even a little bit of constructive
criticism.

~~~
talonbragg
I think i'm just going to delete this repo.

------
maarky
Love your commit message style.

~~~
kaushalmodi
"yeah boi" That's one good reason why I wouldn't even try this package.

